# Removing scratches from SS



## Inthegarge (Sep 22, 2009)

What is the best way to remove fine scratches from a Stainless Steel barrel ??? Don't want to devalue the gun...Thx RW


----------



## no clever name (Sep 22, 2009)

scroll down about 15 or 20 post, another person asked the same question a few weeks ago.  apparently some things that were suggested made scratches worse than better so be careful.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 22, 2009)

Try Bar keepers friend...Available at most grocery or Walmart
stores...Like comet but no bleach and specifically for SS....

It is powder, and I make a thin paste and use a cloth to rub 
the metal...


----------



## Hunley (Sep 22, 2009)

Think I said it in the last post, but I'll say it again...

The only... and I mean ONLY way to remove scratches from a stainless steel finish would be to buff the metal containing the scratch off. 

Unless you are selling the gun, leave it be. The scratches won't hurt anything. 90% of the time buffing away scratches with wheels, powders, chemicals, and pastes actually removes the metal containing the scratch from the gun. There is no sense taking all manner of chemicals to a finely tuned weapon crafted to exact tolerances and adjusting them to get a few small scratches off. Same thing with permanently removing the black rings that solvent can't remove on the cylinder of a stainless revolver.


----------



## Funnyrunner (Oct 5, 2009)

I hear something called Flitz, sold at Wally World is good. I'll soon find out, just gt a stainless 1911 myself.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 28, 2009)

Depends on how deep they are.  Is it a brushed SS finish?  

On my S&W revolver I use Mother's Mag polish followed by Mother's Billet polish.  I know a lot of people use Flitz like Funnyrunner said.  The Billet polish is kinda expensive, but it gives a real shine.  It ain't magic though.  It's not gonna take the Grand Canyon out of a SS gun.  Just take out light surface scratches.  That's what I do.  Oh, and be careful to cover up any laser etching.  You can polish away a laser etched S&W logo I hear.


----------

